# 455 Crate Engine Advice



## smcconkey (Feb 10, 2013)

I am looking for a 455 crate engine to drop into a 1971 LeMans convertible. Does anybody know the best way to research engines? I've looked at GM Performance engines and I don't see 455's (only 454's). I see several after market companies out there but not sure how to determine the best company to go with. Any advice would be appreciated.

My first car was a '71 LeMans convertible and I always wanted to get another...which I've just done. I am not planning on keeping the car all original. There were things I wanted to do with my car when I was a kid that I couldn't afford to do...now I can do them. I am not going to make it a GTO Clone...I will keep it as a LeMans but I do want to go with a 455 engine. I'm sure there are a lot of technical and "purists" reasons for not changing out my current engine or for not putting in a 455 but its something I've been thinking about for ~35 years.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

I don't have any advice for you, but I do want to congratulate you and let you know that it's your car and that you should do whatever you want to it. Good luck, and I hope you have fun with it!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Check out firegoat1 on ebay. Auction # 160968027990. This is a guy in Milford Michigan, and he has a good solid reputation on the other forum (performance years) for building reliable, long lived engines. His price for a complete ready to install 400 HP 455 is $4995. Folks who are using his engines are very happy with them, and they run very well. I don't know the guy (his name is Jeff),and there is nothing in this for me....just some info to pass along. Good luck.


----------



## smcconkey (Feb 10, 2013)

*Thanks geeteeohguy*

I will check out the guy in Milford....it is close to where I live and it would be great to have someone nearby. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome SMC , where bouts in the enchanted mitten are you? X2 with GeeTee, i talked with jeff when i was researching my engine build and he knows his Pontiacs (which you want in a builder). They are a totally different animals than Chevys and 5K is normal for a good performance built Poncho motor. I am just south of metro airport , hope to see that LeMans Vert at some of the local shows this year...:cheers


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Also google "Central Virginia Machine Sevices". The guy there, Jim Lehart, is one of the best and most knowledgable engine builders there is. He KNOWS Pontiacs. Give him a call and talk it over.

Bear


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Just put a BB Chevy in it and be done. Faster and more reliable.


















Lol, just joking. :rofl:

I can just see Geeteeohguy and Bear with veins popping out of their foreheads. :seeya:


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

ALKYGTO said:


> I can just see Geeteeohguy and Bear with veins popping out of their foreheads. :seeya:


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! You called it... :cheers

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yep....and then I think back to the time when I _blew the doors off_ a classmate's '67 Firebird with a 396 transplanted...he asked me what I had under the hood....I told him the truth: "bone stock Pontiac 400 with 175,000 miles on it". Yep, I love those big block Chevies....almost as much as V8 Vega's with small blocks or that other class act, the V8 Pinto!!!! Aw crap, my vein is pounding.... you _got_ me, Alky........


----------



## smcconkey (Feb 10, 2013)

Instg8ter said:


> Welcome SMC , where bouts in the enchanted mitten are you? X2 with GeeTee, i talked with jeff when i was researching my engine build and he knows his Pontiacs (which you want in a builder). They are a totally different animals than Chevys and 5K is normal for a good performance built Poncho motor. I am just south of metro airport , hope to see that LeMans Vert at some of the local shows this year...:cheers


I'm up in Waterford...I will look for you around town. I've exchanged some messages with Jeff will be back to him this summer. Probably won't get to dropping in new engine until the fall, still waiting for it to make it's way up from FL. Thanks for the tip....


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Glad it's working out. I don't know the man, but he is recommended by several of the guys on the other forum who are running his engines. He's a hobbyist who does it more for the fun than the $$$, from what I understand, and turns out a solid, long lasting product. Perfect for what most of us need in performance/reliability. Good luck with your car.


----------

